# Thin Molly... Sick?



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a Molly that has been getting thinner for quite some time now. She dropped a batch of fry about a month ago and since then she has been getting thinner. When I feed the fish, she goes to the top and goes after the food but she doesn't seem to eat much. I put her in a breeding net and dropped some food in and she did not seem too interested in it. She spat the food right back out. She has shown no other symptoms, no clamped fins or flashing and she swims around fine. I've had 2 other mollies die in a similar way, by the time they died they were very thin. Is it possible that this is caused by some kind of disease?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like internal parasites to me. From my experience once they are usually thin like that there is not much hope of them recovering. You could try and get some parasite meds from Petsmart/Petco. Either get Parasite Clear from Jungle Labs or Parasite Guard from Tetra. Both are used the same way and seem to be fairly effective. That fish will need to be treated multiple times. You can either isolate her or treat the whole tank.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

For internal parasites you get medicated food, garlic can also be effective. If she is not eating it is quite likely you won't manage to save her. I had a molly that died that way too.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

For internal parasites you get medicated food, garlic can also be effective. If she is not eating it is quite likely you won't manage to save her. I had a molly that died that way too.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would feed the whole tank some bloodworms soaked in garlic juice.They should munch it right up.Feed them this every few days,and keep an eye out for the ponce its nice thick and dark looking,they should be free of internal parasites.


----------



## tscott (Jan 7, 2011)

The only thing that saved my sick molly with parasites was Parasite Clear by Jungle Labs, you can get it at walmart. I would just recommend dosing three times, once every 48 hours and change 25% of water each time. I did it twice in the beginning and one of my other fish caught it and died shortly after. I solved that problem by doing it a third time. I have read that other people did the three doses with success also. I did the garlic thing first and it didn't help, it seemed like it was too late for that.


----------



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

Well, I got some parasite clear from Jungle and have added the recommended dose and removed the charcoal from the filter. I plan to do a water change in 2 days and then add another dose.

I hope the molly pushes through, I'll keep an eye on her.


----------

